# ARANWA: SACRED VALLEY (CUSCO)| HOTEL & WELLNESS



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ARANWA: SACRED VALLEY (CUSCO)| HOTEL & WELLNESS​

Les invito a realizar un completo recorrido por este lujoso hotel ubicado en el valle sagrado de los incas CUSCO... a todo color y que no escatima en detalles. Tuve la suerte de poder visitar sus instalaciones y tomar fotos por todos lados y desde muchos angulos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Algunas fotos para picar el diente... 
































































Son solo algunas fotos ... de lo que voy a mostrar... El tour incluira: La recepción, Sala de exposición de arte, orquideario, Pukawasi restaurant gourmet, Kusi Pisco bar, Sushi Bar, Museo o casa Obraje, Templo del Señor de los vientos, Suites del rio, Suites coloniales... entre otras cosas.
​


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Ya estoy esperando....
:cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hermoso, muy interesante el detalle de la capilla. Se ve una buena combinación de estructuras antiguas patrimoniales y edificaciones nuevas.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> Hermoso, muy interesante el detalle de la capilla. Se ve una buena combinación de *estructuras antiguas patrimoniales *y edificaciones nuevas.


Que alguien me saque de dudas, por que yo tengo entendido que todo es absolutamente nuevo, han recreado espacios... o que?


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Que alguien me saque de dudas, por que yo tengo entendido que todo es absolutamente nuevo, han recreado espacios... o que?


no... se trata de la antigua hacienda Yaravilca... la antigua casa de obrajes y la iglesia son restauraciones aunque por ejemplo el altar principal del templo fué totalmente hecho de nuevo en pan de bronce e incluso se trajo un organo de inglaterra... pero la estructura del templo es la original exepto por el trabajo de labrado en piedra de su fachada que es nuevo (recreando detalles de algunas iglesias del cusco)... Por otro lado la casa obraje fué restaurada y se le agregaron algunos detalles de piedra que veremos en su momento...(detalles inspirados en templos del cusco tambien).


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

¡PLOP! El retablo que se ve es casi una copia del de la Catedral de Trujillo...:nuts:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno algunos detalles de la Recepción ...

Este detalle del vitral es isnpirado en una pintura del artista cusqueño Juan Machicado amigo personal de mi familia.










Esta mesa es de marmol traida de italia que tiene incrustaciones de concha y perla y lapiz lazuli










detalles de las incrustaciones



















cuadros de la escuela cusqueña



















parte de la exposición de la galería de arte Martín Chambi


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Algunos detalles más de la entrada...





































este vehiculo no estaba en la entrada principal sino más bien en una de las entradas laterales.. y forma parte de un lote de vehiculos ecologicos similares...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

^^:cheers: buenisimas fotos koko.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

elsous6 said:


> ¡PLOP! El retablo que se ve es casi una copia del de la Catedral de Trujillo...:nuts:


sabes es muy posible Juan Pablo por que hasta donde tengo entendido el dueño es del Norte (posiblemente trujillo) eso escuche...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> ^^:cheers: buenisimas fotos koko.


gracias no hubo tiempo de photoshopearlas XD!!!

así que estan calatas al natural nomas XD!!!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> gracias no hubo tiempo de photoshopearlas XD!!!
> 
> así que estan calatas al natural nomas XD!!!


no era necesario asi estan bien!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

elsous6 said:


> ¡PLOP! El retablo que se ve es casi una copia del de la Catedral de Trujillo...:nuts:


+1 (Yo tambièn le vì el parecido)



koko cusco said:


> ...sabes es muy posible Juan Pablo por que hasta donde tengo entendido el dueño es del Norte (posiblemente trujillo) eso escuche...


Mmmm, ya se entiende.



koko cusco said:


> ... así que estan calatas al natural nomas XD!!!


:rofl:

Y bueno, me gusta todo, por lo que se ve está excelente.

Esperamos màs fotos. Buen trabajo Koko kay:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Gracias koko por la aclaración.. estan buenas las fotos,... impresionante esa mesa de marmol.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

KOKO TU SI QUE SABES DISFRUTAR DE LA VIDA.


HERMOSO LUGAR, HERMOSAS TOMAS.


SALUDOS.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> KOKO TU SI QUE SABES DISFRUTAR DE LA VIDA.
> 
> 
> HERMOSO LUGAR, HERMOSAS TOMAS.
> ...


no niego que si me encantaría tomarme un descanso en la suite del rio XD!!! pero solo como aclaración no es que sepa disfrutar la vida... estuve de visita en el hotel ya que mi madre trabaja en la rama del turismo (tiene un negocio que no mencionaré) así que hicimos una visita al igual que al hotel Monasterio y a la casa cartajena entre otros en su momento... como un trabajo de campo de de la empresa de mi madre... yo simplemente aproveche para tomar fotos XD!!!

gracias por el comentario
No me he alojado en el ARANWA XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Gracias koko por la aclaración.. estan buenas las fotos,... impresionante esa mesa de marmol.


bueno tan seguro estoy tampoco... es lo que tengo entendido... podría estar equivocado... quizas alguien pueda ser mas categórico en afirmar lo contrario en fín creo que todos estamos llanos a conocer más del tema...

Esto con respecto al templo...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> +1 (Yo tambièn le vì el parecido)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


este thread a diferencia del de Ollantaytambo será mucho mas extenso ya que tengo gran cantidad de fotos disponibles... XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> no era necesario asi estan bien!


je je creeme que quedaban un 35% mejor XD!!! pero ya no tengo tiempo amigo!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL ==>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

PUKAWASI Restaurant Gourmet














































Piscina y Jacuzzi









​


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que lujo, hermosos el hotel.

Una pregunta, ese templo es de reciente construcción o ya estaba allí antes que se construyera el hotel. Asimismo el retablo principal es nuevo?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Fantàstico!

Fantabuloso ...xD!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Wow, que lujo, hermosos el hotel.
> 
> Una pregunta, ese templo es de reciente construcción o ya estaba allí antes que se construyera el hotel. Asimismo el retablo principal es nuevo?


así es templo corresponde a la antigua hacienda Yaravilca aunque para su restauración se agregaron algunos elementos como los detalles en elementos liticos tallados de la fachada que mostrare luego... Así mismo todo el altar principal es totalmente nuevo y hecho con pan de bronce...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Fantàstico!
> 
> Fantabuloso ...xD!


ciertamente XD!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

La cafetería...






















































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Aquí algunas de sus habitaciones mas sencillas... Habitaciones del Bloque B




































​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante cómo combinan un diseño muy vanguardista con un entorno muy tradicional, este hotel tiene lo mejor de ambos estilos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me encanta la propuesta de este hotel.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> Muy interesante cómo combinan un diseño muy vanguardista con un entorno muy tradicional, este hotel tiene lo mejor de ambos estilos.


+1


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Me encanta la propuesta de este hotel.


+2


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

unas vistas de las suites del lago...




























A la izquierda el Gimnasio del hotel 









​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Un par de vistas del SUSHI BAR aunque por desgracia no había comensales XD!!! para verlo en acción



















​


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Precioso hotel ! Es todo un lujo en medio de un entorno espectacular.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

skyperu34 said:


> Precioso hotel ! Es todo un lujo en medio de un entorno espectacular.


wow saludos sky todo un lujo tenerte de visita por aquí ... :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL ==>









​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno y en la última foto ya se puede apreciar a la izquierda una parte de lo que fué la casa hacienda y obraje de la antigua hacienda de Yaravilca... Que es lo siguiente a mostrar ... pero para ello preciso comentarios XD!!! para poder voltear la pagina.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Los jardines se ven muy bien cuidados y ayudan a armonizar todo, buenas fotos, que continúe el recorrido!


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

=O"!!!, Asombroso este hotel...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Y por cierto, excelente la ùltima foto


grazzie grazzie


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> oeee ja ja si supieramos las tuyas habría que persiganrse como vieja cucufata ja ja ja
> 
> TOME PIN Y HAGA PUN


Oe qu*I*? :nuts:

Nada que ver, soy un chico sano


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Oe qu*I*? :nuts:
> 
> Nada que ver, soy un chico sano


ja ja ya vez te dije que mi segundo apellido era picón ja ja :lol::lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno y lo que seguiría a continuación son fotos detalladas de la iglesia de la antigua hacienda YARAVILCA...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno ahora sí...

El templo la antigua hacienda YARAVILCA


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

más del exterior













































​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

El templo es muy agradable!!! esta tan bien restaurado y conservado que mucho piensan que es nuevo, no?


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> El templo es muy agradable!!! esta tan bien restaurado y conservado que mucho piensan que es nuevo, no?


Inti no estoy seguro pero me parece que los detalles de los tallados en piedra de la fachadad son relativamente nuevos... Quizas el diseño original si fuera ese pero todo el trabajo de cantería es nuevo... (es decir si era ese su diseño original fué hecho completamente nuevo) Me pregunto si todo esos detalles eran en un principio así o fueron agregados... durante la construcción del hotel???

un detalle más ... el labrado al pié de la cruz es una reproducción de un labrado que vi en las cruces laterales de la catedral del Cusco... Bueno en sí ya he visto detalles de una portada de santo domingo... en la galería de arte... Detalles de la pileta de San Sebastían y de la Merced en la pileta de la casa hacienda y este detalle de la cruz...


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hola muchachos:

Con respecto a la portada, dudo que sea la original o una copia de la original. A mi parecer es una reinterpretación de varias características formales de la arquitectura cuzqueña mezclada con la de Puno. Por ejemplo: el balcón sobre la puerta con pintura mural a los lados de la ventana es típico de las iglesias rurales de los alrededores del Cuzco (Andahuaylillas, Oropesa, etc.), mientras que la portada reinterpreta motivos presentes en la arquitectura del Collao (las columnas y la composición de las hornacinas me recuerdan la portada de la iglesia de Zepita), incluso el atrio cercado con arcos de adobe es más cercano a modelos collavinos (como la iglesia de la Asunción de Chucuito) que a los cuzqueños.

Por otro lado, como ensayo de reinterpretación está en algo, aunque hubiera sido de desear que se ciñeran a los modelos típicamente cuzqueños, o que hubieran restaurado a portada original...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonita reinterpretaciòn del templo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

elsous6 said:


> Hola muchachos:
> 
> Con respecto a la portada, dudo que sea la original o una copia de la original. A mi parecer es una reinterpretación de varias características formales de la arquitectura cuzqueña mezclada con la de Puno. Por ejemplo: el balcón sobre la puerta con pintura mural a los lados de la ventana es típico de las iglesias rurales de los alrededores del Cuzco (Andahuaylillas, Oropesa, etc.), mientras que la portada reinterpreta motivos presentes en la arquitectura del Collao (las columnas y la composición de las hornacinas me recuerdan la portada de la iglesia de Zepita), incluso el atrio cercado con arcos de adobe es más cercano a modelos collavinos (como la iglesia de la Asunción de Chucuito) que a los cuzqueños.
> 
> Por otro lado, como ensayo de reinterpretación está en algo, aunque hubiera sido de desear que se ciñeran a los modelos típicamente cuzqueños, o que hubieran restaurado a portada original...


muchas gracias por las apreciasiones... Juan Pablo... y pues me hubiese gustado poder ver algún grabado o fotos antes de la intervención que se hizo para este hotal...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

elsous6 said:


> Hola muchachos:
> 
> Con respecto a la portada, dudo que sea la original o una copia de la original. A mi parecer es una reinterpretación de varias características formales de la arquitectura cuzqueña mezclada con la de Puno. Por ejemplo: el balcón sobre la puerta con pintura mural a los lados de la ventana es típico de las iglesias rurales de los alrededores del Cuzco (Andahuaylillas, Oropesa, etc.), mientras que la portada reinterpreta motivos presentes en la arquitectura del Collao (las columnas y la composición de las hornacinas me recuerdan la portada de la iglesia de Zepita), incluso el atrio cercado con arcos de adobe es más cercano a modelos collavinos (como la iglesia de la Asunción de Chucuito) que a los cuzqueños.
> 
> Por otro lado, como ensayo de reinterpretación está en algo, aunque hubiera sido de desear que se ciñeran a los modelos típicamente cuzqueños, o que hubieran restaurado a portada original...


Sos un genio, buen análisis.

Por otro lado, me gusta la iglesia, con todos los detalles que presenta.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos por participar del thread con todos sus aportes... Lo interesante es todo lo que uno puede aprender de todos estos threads... lo que seguiría entonces casi como punto final para el thread sería el interior del templo ... Ya lo posteo a continuación...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

detalles del interior !!!






















































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

detalle del organo traido de inglaterra



























​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sì, sin duda alguna mezcla estilos diversos, acabo ver una de las pinturas y me hace recordar ha una que està en el museo de la Catedral de Lima ... el retablo, ni què se diga, se parece al de Trujillo. Salu2 Koko


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Sì, sin duda alguna mezcla estilos diversos, acabo ver una de las pinturas y me hace recordar ha una que està en el museo de la Catedral de Lima ... el retablo, ni què se diga, se parece al de Trujillo. Salu2 Koko


cual cuadro ?? andres


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> cual cuadro ?? andres












El de la derecha.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó bastante el altar, muy bello.

Lo que me dio risa, fue una de las pinturas en el arco, donde aparece un león con alas, como si fuera un ángel.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me gustó bastante el altar, muy bello.
> 
> Lo que me dio risa, fue una de las pinturas en el arco, donde aparece un león con alas, como si fuera un ángel.


ja ja recien lo note XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

next =>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL =>>>>>









​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno y con estas tres ultimas fotos concluye este thread!!!

la piedra que llora... (donde mana agua debajo de esa roca)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakan!!!

Bravazo el thread!!!

:cheers:

Salu2 Koko


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos koko.................................................. FIN!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonito templo en medio de lo verde y pensar que todas estas particularidades se encuentran en este hermoso hotel, buenas fotos !


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonito, muy bonito el hotel. kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

skyperu34 said:


> Que bonito templo en medio de lo verde y pensar que todas estas particularidades se encuentran en este hermoso hotel, buenas fotos !


gracias SKY



CHIMUCHIK said:


> Bonito, muy bonito el hotel. kay:


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

Demasiado buenas las fotos, ese hotel luce increíble me gusta demasiado. Muy buenas tomas por cierto y de estupenda calidad. 

Queremos más Aranwas por el país (aunque cada uno con su personalidad única ya que este hotel del Valle Sagrado es irrepetible).


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^^ muchas gracias!!!


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Me parecio precioso este hotel, y comparto la idea de que hallan mas aranwas por todo el peru, se ve que saben reinterpretar la arquitectura tradicional de la zona, muy buen trabajo el que han hecho, solo que me intriga saber como era la hacienda antes de la intervencion, a ver si te consigues una fotitos pre hotel, por lo visto no estaba en un estado tan calamitoso la hacienda, parece que hubieran restaurado mucho, aunque claro, se ven muchas cosillas fantaseadas con mucha ingenuidad...


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Muy hermoso el hotel Aranwa y sobre todo el entorno natural en el que se encuentra ubicado, el maravilloso Valle Sagrado de los Incas que invita al relax, a la reflexión, al descanso, al encuentro con la naturaleza. Pasar unos días aquí debe ser muy reconfortante sobre todo para liberarse del estrés, saludossss :wave:


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

la primera foto no convence...................


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

seria bueno fotos del museo martin chambi


----------

